
What I Learned Selling a Software Business - theunixbeard
https://training.kalzumeus.com/newsletters/archive/selling_software_business?__s=tignezjjbfsnfxsuspg3
======
hlfcoding
Duplicate of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11347006](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11347006),
where the discussion is, although this appears to be the earlier post.

